# Its now official No MGS for the CF (from Reuters)



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Jun 2008)

http://www.reuters.com/article/marketsNews/idUSN0641784420080606

OTTAWA, June 6 (Reuters) - Canada has scrapped a C$800 million ($785 million) military contract with a subsidiary of General Dynamics (GD.N: Quote, Profile, Research) and no longer plans to sign a C$700 million deal with Rheinmetall Defence (RHMG.DE: Quote, Profile, Research), the Le Devoir newspaper said on Friday.
The paper quoted a military official as saying the deals were for equipment the armed forces no longer needed.
Ottawa said in October 2003 that it would buy 66 Stryker vehicles from General Dynamics Canada to replace the country's aging Leopard main battle tanks. The Strykers have eight wheels and less armor than a tank.
Canada now has 2,500 troops in southern Afghanistan, where they frequently clash with the Taliban, and commanders have decided they need the Leopards after all.
Le Devoir said Ottawa had planned to buy 33 multipurpose vehicles from Rheinmetall Canada but would now not sign the contract.
No one from the Canadian defense ministry or the office of Defence Minister Peter MacKay was immediately available for comment.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 Jun 2008)

Happy dance


----------



## ArmyRick (8 Jun 2008)

It is a smart call, The CF is too small an army to have both MBT and MGS. It works for the yanks but they never intended it to be a tank in their army.


----------



## tango22a (8 Jun 2008)

Thank Keerist for that ...Bravo Bis Bis Bis


----------



## TCBF (8 Jun 2008)

- This is for Major _____, who paid the price for telling the truth when it was not a popular truth to tell:

Sir,

"All prophets are reviled in their own time." - TCBF


----------



## cavalryman (8 Jun 2008)

We can now put to final rest the "system of systems", that idiocy most reviled by anyone who actually spent more than 30 seconds thinking about it.  I spent most of my AOC commenting on how utterly stupid the MGS/MMEV concept was - couldn't quite figure out which brain trust at 101 Col By put that one together.  Hope they're enjoying a well deserved retirement.  Glad to see unbelievers like me are vindicated.  Are any of my former CLFCSC DS listening?  Who was kidding whom, eh?


----------



## Harris (8 Jun 2008)

Ahhhhhh, AOC.  Planning a deliberate attack on a prepared posn that had armour, with no armour of my own.  The MGS/MMEV is dead, long live the Leopard!!


----------

